# The Frederick MD Fall Show ...now, with pigeons!



## Erin Moshier (Aug 29, 2011)

This Fall, the Maryland State Poultry Fanciers Association would like to welcome pigeons to join in the fun! The location will be at the Frederick Fairgrounds in Frederick, MD. on Sat. and Sun. Nov. 5th and 6th. 

Our pigeon judges will be:


Danny Garling Sr, Danny Garling Jr with Alternate judge: Victor Cline

We will also be organizing a large sales area this fall. If you're in the vicinity, please come and join us.

http://mdpoultryfanciers.webs.com/


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*MD Pigeons*

do the pigeons need to be there both days or are they being judged on Sunday?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Is this just a pigeon show Or will it be a poultry and pigeon show. I checked the web page and saw just poultry


----------



## Erin Moshier (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a poultry and pigeon show. It is a two day event. Coop in is 9am Sat. and coop out is after judging on Sun. They do allow free camping if you can. 

We are working up a pigeon entry form and it will be posted soon. We already have a few local pigeon groups committed and hope it can grow from there.


----------

